# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc tự túc?

## Alyaj

Sắp tới mình và gia đình du lịch Phú Quốc. Mình muốn hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc tự túc* cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé!

----------


## nganhadulich

Chào bạn,
Tham khảo một số thôngt in bên dưới nhé!

*PHƯƠNG TIỆN:*
1. *Hàng Không*
Hiện nay có hai hãng bay chính đến Phú Quốc từ Tp. HCM: Việt Nam airline, VietJet air, thời gian mất khoản 60 phút.
Hoặc bay từ Rạch Giá – Phú Quốc của Việt Nam airline, mất khoản 40 phút.
Hoặc bay từ đầu Hà Nội – Phú Quốc: của Việt Nam airline, mất 90 phút.
2. *Tàu cao tốc*
Là một phương tiện khá phổ biến để đến Phú Quốc, các tàu thường xuất phát từ Rạch Giá, Hà Tiên nên từ Tp.Hồ Chí Minh chúng ta phải di chuyển bằng xe buýt tới những địa điểm này trước.
*Tp.HCM - Rạch Giá**Xe Mai Linh*

Giá vé: 130.000 VND (ghế ngồi)Giờ xuất bến: 01h00 - 23h30 (Tp.HCM) và 01h00, 03h00, 05h00, 06h00 - 23h00 (Rạch Giá)Mỗi chuyến xe xuất bến cách nhau 60 phút tại Bến xe miền TâyĐiện thoại đặt vé: 08.3929.2929 (Tp.HCM) - 077.3929.292 (Rạch Giá)
*Xe Phương Trang*

Giá vé: 110.000 VNDGiờ xuất bến: 8h15, 10h15, 12h15, 14h15, 16h15, 22h15, 23h15, 24h (Tp.HCM) và 9h00, 11h30, 23h, 24h (Rạch Giá)Điện thoại đặt vé: 08.3833.3468 (Tp.HCM) - 077.3691.691 (Rạch Giá)
*Tp.HCM - Hà Tiên**Xe Kumho Samco*

Giá vé: 160.000 VND (ghế nằm)Giờ xuất bến: 09h30, 11h, 15h30, 21h, 22h (Tp.HCM) và 7h50, 11h, 20h20, 21h10, 22h30 (Hà Tiên)Điện thoại đặt vé: 08.3833.8180 (Tp.HCM) - 077.3959.797 (Hà Tiên)
*(Tất cả các giá vé trên có thể thay đổi tùy thời điểm.)*
*Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc**Dương Đông Express*

Giá vé: 270.000 VND (người lớn) và 200.000 VND (trẻ em)Khởi hành: Rạch Giá: 07h45 và Phú Quốc: 12h45Thời gian di chuyển: 02h30Điện thoại đặt vé : 0773.981.648 - 981.650 (Dương Đông) - 0773.990.747 - 990.479 (Cảng An Thới) - 0773.879.765 - 920.460 (Rạch Giá) - 083.848.3799 - 848.4168 (Tp.HCM)
*Savanna Express*

Giá vé: 295.000 VND (người lớn) và 225.000 VND (trẻ em)Khởi hành: Rạch Giá: 08h05 và Phú Quốc: 13h05Thời gian di chuyển: 02h10Điện thoại đặt vé: 0773.992.999 (Dương Đông) - 0773.990.505 (An Thới) - 0773.992.555 (Bãi Vòng) - 0773.692.888 (Rạch Giá)
*Super Dong I*

Giá vé: 275.000 VND (người lớn) và 225.000 VND (trẻ em)Khởi hành từ Rạch Giá: 13h30 và Phú Quốc: 08h30Thời gian di chuyển: 2h30
*Super Dong II*

Giá vé: 295.000 VND (người lớn) và 225.000 VND (trẻ em)Khởi hành từ Rạch Giá: 13h00 và Phú Quốc: 08h00Thời gian di chuyển: 2h30
*Super Dong III*

Giá vé: 295.000 VND (người lớn) và 225.000 VND (trẻ em)Khởi hành từ Rạch Giá: 08h00 và Phú Quốc: 13h00Thời gian di chuyển: 2h15Điện thoại đặt vé: 077.3877.742 (Rạch Giá) - 077.3980.111 (Phú Quốc) - 08.5405.2676 (Tp.HCM)
*Trameco*

Giá vé: 250.000 VND (người lớn) và 170.000 VND ( trẻ em)Khởi hành từ Rạch Giá: 08h10 và Phú Quốc: 13h10Thời gian di chuyển: 2h30Điện thoại đặt vé: 077.3878 655
*Vinashin Rose*

Giá vé: 250.000 VND (người lớn) và 170.000 VND (trẻ em)Khởi hành từ Bến tàu Rạch Giá: 08h10 và từ Bến cảng Bãi Vòng (Phú Quốc): 13h10Thời gian di chuyển: 2h30Điện thoại đặt vé: 0773.460.557 - 0773.254.062 (Rạch Giá) - 0773.996.456 (Phú Quốc)
*Hà Tiên - Phú Quốc**Cashin 01*

Giá vé: 230.000 VND (người lớn) và 150.000 VND (trẻ em)Khởi hành từ Bến tàu Hà Tiên: 08h00 và từ Bến cảng Bãi Vòng (Phú Quốc): 12h45Thời gian di chuyển: 01h30Điện thoại đặt vé: 077.3959 060 (Hà Tiên)
*(Tất cả các giá vé trên có thể thay đổi tùy thời điểm.)*
*KHÁCH SẠN:*
(*-*) Những khách sạn giá rẻ
*1. Khách sạn Hiệp Thoại*Địa chỉ: Trần Hưng Đạo, Khu 1, Thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
*2. Khách sạn Biển Xanh*Địa chỉ: 85 Trần Hưng Đạo, Dương Đông, Phú Quốc
*3. Kim Nam Phương Resort*Địa chỉ: Trần Hưng Đạo, Dương Đông, Phú Quốc
* (*-*) Khách sạn 2 sao*
*1. Kim Hoa Resort**2. Dương Đông Resort**3. Thank Kiều CoCo Beach Resort** (*-*) Khách sạn 3 sao*
*1. Thiên Hải Sơn**2. Khách sạn Hương Biển* (*-*) Khách sạn 4 - 5 sao
*1. Chen Sea Spa & Resort**2. Eden Resort**3. Sài Gòn - Phú Quốc**4. Blue Lagoon (Sasco)**PHƯƠNG TIỆN ĐI LẠI* ·  *Từ sân bay về trung tâm:* thông thường nếu bạn đặt khách sạn, khách sạn sẽ có xe đón bạn. Nếu không bạn có thể đi taxi hoặc xe ôm. Từ sân bay cảng Thơm về trung tâm chỉ khoảng 2km.
·  *Từ bến tàu:* về đến trung tâm Dương Đông bạn có thể mua vé xe buýt, thường được bán chung với vé tàu. Nếu đi nhóm đông người có thể đi taxi và phương tiện phổ biến nhất vẫn là xe ôm.
*Đi lại trên đảo**Thuê xe máy:* 150.000/ngày - xe số; 180.000/ngày - xe tay ga (chưa bao gồm xăng). Nên thuê xe máy ngay tại khách sạn bạn ở sẽ thuận lợi cho bạn đi về hoặc xe hư trên đường có thể gọi về để được giúp đỡ.
*Xe Jeep:* sau xe gắn máy thì lựa chọn tốt nhất là xe Jeep với tài xế. Bạn phải tự trả tiền xăng, 30$/6 giờ hoặc 50$/24 giờ.
*Thuê xe riêng:* trường hợp đông người có thể thuê xe ô tô để đi, có tài xế sẽ đưa bạn đến những điểm tham quan nổi tiếng nhất. Dịch vụ này bạn cũng nhờ lễ tân khách sạn cho tiện.
*Xe ôm:* nhiều người vẫn chuộng hình thức này vì vừa tiện lợi vừa có hướng dẫn viên địa phương tận tình. Bạn nên thỏa thuận giá cả và cung đường trước.
*Taxi:*

Taxi Mai Linh: 077.3997.799Địa chỉ: 111 Nguyễn Trường Tộ, thị trấn An Thới, huyện Phú QuốcTaxi Sasco: 077.3995.599 - Có dịch vụ cho thuê xeĐịa chỉ: 379 Nguyễn Trung Trực, Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang

Liên hệ nếu bạn cần thêm thông tin nhé!
Ngân Hà 
Sky: fiditour.touronline13
Yahoo: fiditour.touronline13
Email:nganha@fiditour.com

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Có hai cách để đi Du Lịch Bụi Phú Quốc. Một là bạn đi bằng đường hàng không, có thể bay thẳng từ Hà Nội hoặc Sài Gòn. Hầu hết các hãng máy bay đều đã có chặng bay Phú Quốc. Một số chặng bay Đi Phú Quốc*

Hồ Chí Minh đi máy bay đến Phú Quốc. Mỗi ngày thường có khoảng từ 6 đến 10 chuyến bay từ HCM – PQ.
Giờ bay : 06:20 / 06:40 / 07:20 / 08: 30 / 09:20 / 10:40 / 11:40 / 12:40 / 14:00 / 15:00. Giá Khoảng từ 1.050.000 đồng đến 1.400.000 đồng (VNA)

Cần Thơ đi máy bay đến Phú Quốc. Các chuyến bay đi PQ từ Cần Thơ xuất phát lúc 12:00 vào thứ 2, thứ 4, thứ 5, thứ 7, chủ nhật. Từ 720.000 VNĐ đến 1.325.000 VNĐ (VNA)

Rạch Giá đi máy bay đến Phú Quốc. Các chuyến bay đi Phú Quốc xuất phát từ Rạch Giá lúc 07:30 vào các ngày trong tuần.
Chuyến bay Hà Nội Phú Quốc giá khoảng 3.000.000 đến 5.000.000 tùy thời điểm.

Vé máy bay các chặng đi Phú Quốc cũng có giá rẻ nhưng phải book sớm trước vài tháng, và vé giá rẻ cũng có những điều kiện ràng buộc. Theo quy định hàng không thì các chuyến bay quốc nội hành khách có mặt trước giờ bay 1 tiếng để làm thủ tục.

Thông thường khi mình đặt khách sạn trước thì lúc mình đến sân bay nhân viên khách sạn sẻ đón mình về (nhớ là báo giờ bay và sdt để khách sạn đón nhà mình), chi phí cho việc này đã bao gồm trong tiền phòng nên nhà mình không phải trả thêm. Sân bay Phú Quốc cũng nằm gần trung tâm, nếu bạn đi những chỗ khác có thể gọi taxi. Giá tính trên giá đồng hồ.

*Đường bộ xuất phát Đi Phú Quốc từ Sài Gòn*

Đối với Du Lịch Bụi Phú Quốc bạn nên đi bằng đường bộ từ Sài Gòn, sau đó đi tàu ra Phú Quốc. Bạn có thể đi xe đêm ra Rạch Giá, ngủ trên xe. Trên đường xe đi từ Sài Gòn đi Rạch Giá xe sẽ dừng 2 lần. Lần 1: đến trạm dừng chân khu vực Tiền Giang – trong khoảng thời gian này chúng ta có thể ăn uống, vệ sinh cá nhân (lưu ý khi xuống xe nhớ bản số xe để không bị nhầm nhé). Lần 2: đến bến phà Vàm Cống (Đồng Tháp) lúc này mọi người xuống xe đi qua phà (anh/chị nào có em bé nhỏ hoặc đi cùng người già thì nói bác tài 1 tiếng để được ngồi trên xe và không phải xuống) vé đi qua phà anh tài xế sẽ phát cho mọi người lúc xuống xe (nhớ lấy để khỏi phải mua).

Thông thường người đi bộ sẽ qua phà trước và chờ tí xíu xe qua sau, chú ý biển số xe để đón xe qua phà, tiếp tục khởi hành đến Rạch Giá. Đến nơi khoảng hơn 5h sáng. Trước lúc xuống xe nhà mình nhớ hỏi anh tài xế xe “Trung chuyển” đậu ở đâu để lên xe này đi không phải mất phí. Lúc vừa xuống xe có rất là nhiều anh xe ôm chạy theo lôi kéo mọi người cứ bình tĩnh từ chối, cứ nhắm xe trung chuyển đậu ở đâu thì cứ thẳng tiến, lúc lên xe trung chuyển nhà mình cứ nói là “anh ơi chở nhà em đến bến tàu đi Phú Quốc” nếu nhà mình chưa có vé tàu thì có thể mua gần khu vực bến tàu có rất nhiều phòng vé.

*Thông tin tàu và xe đi Phú Quốc
*
Xe Mai Linh: (08) 39292929.
Xe Phương Trang : (08) 38333468.
Đây là hai hãng xe tốt nhất đi Rạch Giá hiện nay, tham khảo thêm bài Tổng Hợp các hãng xe khách.
Nếu bạn đi xe khách trong ngày thì nên nghỉ lại một đêm ở Rạch Giá. Giá nhà nghỉ cũng phải chăng không đắt lắm đâu.

*Thuê xe ô tô tại Phú Quốc*

Bạn có thể liên hệ: A. Huy cho thuê xe có tài xế : 01688880608

*Tàu đi Phú Quốc*

Thông thường các chuyến tàu cao tốc sẽ xuất phát đi Phú Quốc 8h sáng và 1h chiều (nếu mọi người không thích ở Rạch Giá chơi thì book vé chuyến 8h sáng đi luôn), bạn có thể đặt vé của hai hãng sau:
Tàu Savanna
Địa chỉ: Số 12 Đường Tự Do; Vĩnh Thanh; Rạch Giá (gần bến tàu)
Số điện thoại phòng vé: 0773.692.888
Giá vé người lớn : 270.000/lượt, trẻ em 6-12 tuổi 200.000/lượt
Website: http://savannaexpress.com

Tàu Superdong II
Địa chỉ: Số 14 Đường Tự Do; Vĩnh Thanh; Rạch Giá (gần bến tàu)
Số điện thoại phòng vé: 077 877742 – 077 877 741
Giá vé người lớn : 270.000/lượt.

Số điện thoại khi kẹt vé, có thể nhờ mua vé chợ đen, liên hệ Chú 7 Liêm 0914254520 (nhờ tìm vé hộ).

Thời gian tàu chạy từ Rạch Giá đến Phú Quốc mất khoảng 2h30 phút đến 3h tùy thuộc vào tình hình thời tiết, nhà mình ai mà hay bị say tàu thì ra khu vực phía sau mà ngồi sẽ khỏe hơn so với ngồi phía trước, lúc lên tàu cũng có thể lên phía trên cabin (ở tầng trên) ngồi phía trên có thể ngắm cảnh, ngắm sóng biển tung bọt trắng xóa.

Lúc tàu sắp cặp bến mấy anh nhân viên trên tàu có thông báo bán vé xe đưa khách từ bến tàu Bãi Vòng về trung tâm Thị Trấn Dương Đông, bạn có thể đặt vé, hoặc đi taxi về trung, bến tàu cách trung tâm khoảng 12 – 13 km. Ngoài ra có thể đi xe ôm về, cứ lựa giá mà mặc cả.

*Thăm quan ở Phú Quốc*

Vườn tiêu, Bãi sao, ngọc trai, cảng an thới, gành dầu, bãi dài …
Di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc
Làng chài Hàm Ninh
Vườn tiêu suối Đá
Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm
Suối Tranh (vào mùa mưa)
Chùa Hùng Long Tự
Nhà nghỉ resort ở Phú Quốc

Mình gợi ý một số resort nhà nghỉ giá hợp lý đó là: Kim Nam Phuơng, Thanh Kieu Co Co Beach, Nhật Lan, Mai House, Beach Club. Resort Hiệp Thạnh, Sea Star Resort, phòng tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, có khuôn viên sân vườn rộng rãi và bãi tắm trước Resort.

Khách sạn Kim Thanh Nga, đến đặt trực tiếp vào ở luôn giá chỉ $18 cho phòng quạt, $20 nếu lấy phòng có thêm nước nóng và $25 cho phòng máy lạnh. Khách sạn này trong hẻm ko có bảng gì ở ngoài hết nên hơi khó tìm. Phòng ok, chủ nhiệt tình, dễ thương. Các bạn có thể tự search google xem hình. Taxi từ sân bay chở thẳng tới đây mất gần 135k.

Khách sạn Hồng Tuyết địa chỉ 14 Bạch Đằng, thị trấn Dương Đông. Thuận lợi gần chợ đêm (đi bộ), ngay trước mặt ks là bến tàu câu mực đêm, lặn biển.

Sea Breeze Hotel rất sạch sẽ, thoáng mát, giá khoảng 350k-850k/phòng (tùy phòng, giá tham khảo 2010). Đây là một khách sạn nhỏ xinh, nằm trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo, ban công nhìn ra biển, ngay gần Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, ĐT 077 3994920.

Khách sạn Hiệp Thoại, ngay trung tâm, giá phòng phải chăng, có view đẹp nhìn ra biển nhé. Điện thoại 0773981060, khách sạn nằm ngay trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo. Ở đây được cái đi chơi rất tiện, bạn gọi điện đến hỏi giá nhé.

Nhà nghỉ giá rẻ và bình dân Thiên Vy, số 06 Lý Thường Kiệt Phú Quốc, gần sân bay Phú Quốc.

Nhà nghỉ bình dân Ốc Đảo: 0982111232 / Giá rất hạt rẻ, giá hồi xưa là 150k/ đêm.

Các hotel tiêu chuẩn 2 sao tại Thị trấn Dương Đông . Mình giới thiệu bạn khách sạn Thiên Sơn, đây là hotel sao, phòng dạng bungalow nằm trong khuôn viên rộng mát và sạch sẽ. Khách sạn nằm trên một quả đồi , không gần biển , cách chợ đêm Dinh Cậu khoảng 2km.

Hương Giang Bungalow: là khách sạn ven biển gồm 16 Bungalows tọa lạc ngay khu vực du lịch đông đúc của Phú Quốc. Với 5 phút đi bộ bạn có thể hòa mình vào làn nước mát lạnh của biển. Hương Giang là sự chọn tối ưu nếu như bạn muốn chi trả giá phòng thấp nhưng vẫn hài lòng về vị trí của nơi lưu trú. Ưu điểm: giá phòng rẻ. Nhược điểm: không có hồ bơi và bãi biển riêng. Giá tham khảo năm 2011 (Phòng có máy lạnh 450.000 VND Phòng không máy lạnh 550.000 VND)

Nếu bạn thích được ở gần biển , bạn có thể chọn các hotel ở bên bờ biển Bà Kèo ( Bãi Trường ) nằm trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Phú quốc . Ở đây có nhiều resort nhỏ do người Việt làm chủ và họ hướng đến phục vụ khách tây nhiều hơn , họ sẵn sàng hoạt động 6 tháng và đóng cửa 6 tháng. Phòng ở các resort này chỉ dừng lại ở mức tiện nghi bình thường và sạch sẽ vì khách tây họ không có đòi hỏi nhiều , họ cần không gian biển gần gũi thiên nhiên hơn là 1 phòng bê tông với máy lạnh chạy cả ngày. Tùy theo sở thích bạn có thể đưa ra lựa chọn cho mình

*Đặc sản Phú Quốc*

Đặc sản ở Phú Quốc phải kể đến Hồ Tiêu và Mắm. Tuy nhiên đến đây bạn cũng được thưởng thức các món ăn Hải Sản rất ngon đó là:

Gỏi cá trích
Gỏi ốc giác
Gỏi cá nhồng
Còi biên mai – Còi là thớ thịt nằm giữa hai vỏ sò , ốc .
Còi chôm chôm
Nhum ( Cầu gai )
Cá mú nướng giấy bạc
Cá mang ếch chiên xù
Ghẹ hàm ninh
Tôm tích
Ốc nhảy lớn
Bào Ngư
Súp nấm tràm – Chỉ có vào mùa mưa.


Khi đi ăn ở các quán ăn bạn nên ăn thử các món trên nha. Về Ăn sáng: nếu bạn ở trong các resort hay hotel bao gồm ăn sáng thì ko phải phiền vấn đề này. Còn bạn là dân du lịch bụi chính hiệu bạn sẽ quan tâm tới việc ăn sáng. Du lịch vùng biển đảo nên ăn sáng chắc mọi người ko ai muốn ăn phở rồi, các món ăn từ hải sản sẽ khiến mọi người quan tâm hơn như một tô bánh canh chả cá hay hủ tiếu mực, cơm ghẹ … Một số điểm ăn sáng có thể lui tới:

Quán ăn Lê Giang – Nằm ngay vòng xoay chợ đêm, quán ăn lê giang là địa chỉ ăn sáng quen thuộc của những du khách đi theo đoàn.

Quán ăn Quốc Anh – Đồ ăn ở đây được nhiều khách khen ngon. Đường 30/4 Phú quốc , gần khách sạn Thăng Long .

Quán bánh canh chả cá – Là quán ăn bình dân nằm bên lề đường , ngay sát khách sạn thăng long , nếu bạn thích ngồi nhìn cảnh đường phố và thưởng thức hương vị bản địa hãy đến đây là thử.

Nhà hàng Zen – Nhà hàng sang trọng nằm trên đường 30/4, khung cảnh sân vườn mát mẻ, nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp.
Buffet sáng ở Hotel Hương Biển – Bạn có thể gọi đến hotel để đặt xuất ăn sáng Buffet tại nhà hàng này dù bạn ko thuê phòng ở đây.

*Nhà hàng Phú Quốc*

Nhà hàng Vườn Táo : Đã đến Phú quốc là ko thể bỏ qua món gỏi cá trích và nếu bạn ko thưởng thức món ăn đặc sản này tại Nhà hàng Vườn táo nữa thì coi như chuyến đi Phú quốc của bạn chỉ được một nữa. Cá trích tươi được tái với giấm Sim, ăn kèm với hơi chục loại rau rừng và nước chấm đặc biệt của nhà hàng tự sản xuất, nhắm nháp thêm vài ly rượu Sim rừng. Trước khi ăn gỏi cá trích hãy nhớ bảo các anh phục vụ đọc cho nghe câu thần chú về gỏi cá trích nhé! Nên ở nhà hàng Vườn táo vào ban ngày vì ban đêm ở đây vắng vẻ do nằm xa trung tâm thị trấn.

Nhà hàng Zen: Nhà hàng sang trọng, có khuôn viên sân vườn rộng, có khả năng chứa 500 khách.

Nhà hàng Sông Xanh:  có view ra dòng sông Dương Đông xanh biếc.

Nhà hàng Trùng Dương: Nhà hàng giá cả bình dân.

Nhà hàng Sáng Tươi: Nhà hàng cũ nhất tại Phú Quốc, hầu như không có nâng cấp nào từ lúc khai trương. Hầu như chỉ phục vụ khách đoàn.

Nhà hàng Việt Xưa: Đây chắc là nhà hàng vắng khách nhất tại Phú quốc. Tuy có thiết kế đẹp nhưng giá cả và cung cách phục vụ kém là nhà hàng ko được ưu chuộng.

Nhà hàng Hương Biển – Nhà hàng của khách sạn Hương Biển đây là nơi lý tưởng để ăn ban đêm, nhà hàng nằm trên sân thượng của hotel, có view nhìn ra biển rất ấn tượng

Quán Nghêu Sò Ốc Hến: Quán ăn bình dân với các món hải sản.

Quán Nghêu Sò Phú Quốc: Quán ăn bình dân với các món hải sản.

Chợ Đêm Dinh Cậu: Món ăn phong phú với nhiều hàng quán nằm sát nhau , cá tôm mực tươi rói nằm kế bên bếp lửa than hồng. Hãy thưởng thức hương vị của biển theo cách của bạn.

Quán Gia Tường: Đây là chổ duy nhất ko bán hải sản ở Phú quốc, món ăn ở đây là đặc sản của rừng Phú quốc. Bạn có nghe qua tên con Càng tôm, càng cuốc? Hãy đến đây để biết nhé!


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------


## hangnt

Bạn không thích những tour du lịch tham quan thuần túy, bạn chán vì “bị” dẫn đi theo 1 lịch trình bắt buộc, ăn ở những nơi bắt buộc và tham quan ở những nơi bắt buộc. Bạn muốn tự mình lên kế hoạch cho chuyến đi, tự trải nghiệm và khám phá thiên nhiên, đất nước, con người, tự mình thưởng thức những món ăn ngon và đậm đà đặc sắc của địa phương. Didau.Org sẽ giúp bạn thực hiện chuyến đi của riêng mình!

Phú  Quốc  là  quần  đảo xinh  đẹp  nằm  sâu  trong vùng vịnh Thái Lan, thuộc tỉnh  Kiên  Giang.  Ở  vùng biển  phía  Nam  của  tổ quốc, đảo Ngọc Phú Quốc- hòn đảo  lớn nhất của Việt Nam, cũng là đảo lớn nhất trong quần thể 22 đảo tại đây. Nước  biển  trong  vắt, những dòng suối yên bình cùng  nhiều  hải  sản  độc đáo chính là lợi thế du lịch tuyệt vời của Phú Quốc.


**Thời điểm du lịch Phú Quốc*

• Thời điểm đông khách du lịch nhất là mùa mưa, từ tháng 4 đến tháng 9.
• Tuy nhiên, mùa khô (tháng 10 đến tháng 9 năm sau) là thời điểm Phú Quốc đẹp nhất. Nhìn chung bạn có thể yên tâm đến Phú Quốc vào bất cứ thời điểm nào trong năm vì nhiệt độ trung bình năm chỉ vào khoảng 28 độ C.
• Một điểm bất lợi là nhiều con đường tại Phú Quốc rất thưa thớt cây xanh nên khi trời nắng các bạn hãy chuẩn bị sẵn sàng mũ, áo dài tay và quần dài để tráng ánh nắng trực tiếp.
• Quan trọng nhất là theo dõi dự báo thời tiết để tránh những ngày mưa bão.

**Vận chuyển*

_ĐƯỜNG HÀNG KHÔNG _  

Tháng 12/2012, sân bay quốc tế Phú Quốc (PQC) đã khai trương, tạo cơ hội cho các hãng hàng không trong và ngoài nước mở rộng đường bay đến đảo.
• Giá vé từ TPHCM khoảng 700.000 – 1.000.000VND/lượt, thời gian bay khoảng 45 phút.
• Bay thẳng từ Hà Nội khoảng 2.500.000 – 3.000.000VND/lượt, thời gian bay khoảng 2 giờ 25 phút. 
• Từ sân bay đi về Trung Tâm Dương Đông/ khu Dinh Cậu bằng taxi mất khoảng 20 phút và 230.000VND. Ở Phú Quốc có 2 hãng taxi lớn nhất là SASCO và Mai Linh (ĐT:  0773.97.97.97), cả hai hãng đều đi bằng đồng hồ đo, khá an toàn và tiện lợi cho khách du lịch.  

_ĐƯỜNG BỘ + ĐƯỜNG BIỂN _  

_TP.HCM – Rạch Giá – Phú Quốc_

Đường bộ từ TP HCM đi Rạch Giá:
• Đi từ điểm đón khách trên đường Lê Hồng Phong, Q10 có xe khách
  - Mai Linh         ĐT: 08 39292929
  - Phương Trang        ĐT: 08 3833 3468
Hoặc nếu khởi hành từ bến xe miền Tây có xe Tuyết Hon, Châu Hà.
• Xe sẽ tới bến xe Rạch Giá (Kiên Giang). Giá vé khoảng: 110.000 – 130.000 VND/vé/lượt, thời gian
chạy khoảng 7 tiếng.
• Nên mua vé xe 45 chỗ, có thể dễ dàng ngả lưng làm một giấc ngon lành. Muốn tiết kiệm thời gian, bạn hãy chọn chuyến xe đi khoảng 10 giờ đêm, 5 giờ sáng xe sẽ đến Kiên Giang. Trước lúc xuống xe bạn nhớ hỏi anh tài xế vị trí đậu của xe trung chuyển để lên xe này đi không phải mất phí. Đừng để cánh xe ôm lôi kéo, cứ nhắm xe trung chuyển mà thẳng tiến. Khi lên xe trung chuyển, bạn nói với anh tài xế là muốn đến bến tàu đi Phú Quốc.

_Tàu Rạch Giá đi Phú Quốc:_

Bạn có thể mua vé của 2 hãng tàu sau:
• Tàu Savanna
   Địa chỉ: Số 12 đường Tự Do, Vĩnh Thạnh, Rạch Giá, gần bến tàu.
   ĐT: 0773.692.888
Giá vé người lớn: 270.000 VND/lượt, trẻ em 6 -12 tuổi 200.000 VND/lượt
• Tàu Superdong II
   Địa chỉ: Số 14 đường Tự Do; Vĩnh Thạnh; Rạch Giá.
   ĐT: 077 877742 – 077 877 741. Giá vé người lớn: 270.000/lượt.
Các chuyến tàu cao tốc xuất phát đi Phú Quốc vào 8h00 sáng và 1h00 chiều. Mua vé gần khu vực bến tàu, có rất nhiều phòng vé. Thời gian tàu chạy khoảng 2h30 phút đến 3h tùy thuộc vào tình hình thời tiết, dừng tại bến tàu cảng Hàm Ninh (Bãi Vòng).Trên tàu có bán vé xe đưa khách từ bến tàu Bãi Vòng về trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông, giá vé khoảng 20.000 – 30.000 VND, thời gian 30 phút. Nếu đi đông người, bạn có thể gọi taxi để về trung tâm, bến tàu cách trung tâm thị trấn khoảng 12 – 13 km. Nếu đi xe ôm giá khoảng 30.000VND/người để về trung tâm.

_TP.HCM – Hà Tiên – Phú Quốc_

_Đường bộ từ TP HCM đi Hà Tiên:_

Các xe từ Sài Gòn đi Hà Tiên gồm:
• Xe Nguyên Dũng
   Địa chỉ: 464 Kinh Dương Vương
   ĐT: 08 37520126
• Ngọc Trinh
   ĐT: 0918.258.169 – 0903.746.128
• Kumho
   ĐT (BX Miền Tây): 08 3752 7878
   Địa chỉ: 490 Lê Hồng Phong
   ĐT (Lê Hồng Phong): 08 3833.8180 – 3833.8190
• Cô Ba Hò
   Địa chỉ: 397 Trung tâm văn hóa thể thao, cạnh bến xe miền Tây
   ĐT: 0919.514006 – 0913.637232
Giá vé khoảng 140.000 – 160.000VND/vé/lượt.

_Đi phà từ Hà Tiên đi Phú Quốc:_

Khởi hành tại bến phà Thạnh Thới (Hà Tiên), dừng tại bến cảng Đá Chồng (Bãi Thơm, Phú Quốc). Phà có sức chứa lớn, có thể chở các loại ôtô. Thời gian đi phà khoảng hơn 2 giờ. Từ bến phà Đá Chồng đi vào trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông khoảng 20km, các bạn có thể đi bằng xe đò, xe ôm (khu vực này hơi khó tìm taxi).
Tàu cao tốc Hà Tiên - Phú Quốc: Khởi hành tại bến tàu Hà Tiên, dừng tại bến tàu cảng Hàm Ninh (An Thới, Phú Quốc). Mất khoảng 1 giờ 15 phút. Một số tàu để bạn chọn:
• Hồng Tâm 1:     Giờ đi: 08h 45 đến 10h 30 – Giá vé: 215.000 vnđ
• Hồng Tâm 2:     Giờ đi: 13h 30 đến 15h 00 – Giá vé: 215.000 vnđ
• Superdong 1:   Giờ đi: 13h 15 đến 15h 00 – Giá vé: 230.000 vnđ
• Thạnh Thới:     Giờ đi: 08h 20 đến 10h 50 – Giá vé: 165.000 vnđ
Lưu ý: Từ cảng Hàm Ninh để đi vào trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông khoảng 15km, các bạn có thể đi xe ôm hoặc taxi.

**DI CHUYỂN*

_Ba con đường chính:_

Đường Trần Hưng Đạo

Con đường có nhiều khách sạn và resort nhất Phú Quốc, hầu hết đều có bãi tắm, bắt đầu từ ngã năm kéo dài đến hết bãi Trường, đến An Thới. Bạn có thể đi từ bãi tắm của resort này sang resort khác thoải mái, và chiều dài của khoảng bờ biển tự do này đến hơn 10km. Đường Trần Hưng Đạo còn là đường đi đến tham quan phòng trưng bày – Cội Nguồn, Ngọc Trai, nhà tù Phú Quốc, Hang Yến.

Đường 30/4

Con đường ăn uống ở Phú Quốc: có rất nhiều nhà hàng và quán ăn, bạn có thể thử hải sản ở các quán bên đường với giá tốt hơn ở chợ đêm. Đường này đi chùa Sùng Hưng Cổ Tự, suối Tranh, làng chài Hàm Ninh, cầu cảng Bãi Vòng. Có thể đi đường này qua An Thới để tham quan bãi Sao, bãi Khem.

Đường Hùng Vương

Đường này tạo ngã ba với đường 30/- 04. Đi thẳng đến ngã tư đầu tiên là đường Nguyễn Trung Trực quẹo trái là ra sân bay, quẹo phải là hướng đi suối Đá Bàn, vườn tiêu Khu Tượng, vườn quốc gia, Gành Dầu, đền Ông Nguyễn, khu du lịch Vũng Bầu...

**Phương tiện di chuyển tại Phú Quốc*

• Taxi đi chợ và đi chơi ban đêm thì 1km = 12.000 VND
• Nếu đi  theo nhóm, bạn nên  thuê xe 7 chỗ để  tham quan khắp Phú Quốc. Chuyến tham quan Nam Đảo hoặc Bắc Đảo 1 ngày giá thuê khoảng 650.000 VND. Hỏi khách sạn để biết chỗ thuê xe.
• Tương  tự có  thể nhờ  tiếp  tân của khách sạn chỉ chỗ  thuê xe máy. Giá thuê khoảng 30.000 VND/giờ, 120.000 – 150.000 VND/ngày, không bao gồm xăng (khu vực đường Trần Hưng Đạo có rất nhiều điểm cho thuê xe máy. Lưu ý khi tham quan Phú Quốc: đoạn đường An Thới – Hàm Ninh – Dương Đông là đường nhựa nhưng rất hẹp, có xe lớn nhớ chạy sát lề. Bạn nên đem theo bằng lái xe nữa.

----------


## hangnt

Câu mực đêm Phú Quốc
**Địa điểm thăm quan*

_BẮC ĐẢO_

Bắc đảo Phú Quốc là vùng đất trù phú với dãy rừng nguyên sinh và hệ động thực vật phong phú cùng vô số bãi biển đẹp ẩn hiện sau những cánh  rừng. Đến với Bắc đảo  là đến với  thiên nhiên hoang sơ. Hành trình khám phá Bắc đảo bao gồm:

_ VƯỜN TIÊU KHU TƯỢNG_

Hồ tiêu Phú Quốc nổi tiếng cay nồng có vị thơm đậm hơn tiêu trồng ở xứ khác. Trên đường từ Dương Đông đến Gành Dầu nhìn 2 bên đường bạn sẽ thấy những vườn tiêu rất đẹp. Sau khi  tham quan, bạn cũng có  thể mua một  ít hồ  tiêu khô về làm quà tặng người thân.
Vị trí: Khu vực trồng nhiều tiêu nhất là Khu Tượng, cách thị trấn Đương Đông khoảng 15km về phía Bắc.

_MŨI GÀNH DẦU_

Mũi đất nhô  ra biển ở Tây Bắc đảo  thu hút du khách bởi vẻ đẹp  thiên nhiên hoang sơ và đặc trưng nhất. Từ đây có thể nhìn thấy được hải giới của Campuchia. Gành dầu có bãi tắm hình cánh cung trải dài 500m. Đây cũng là nơi thưởng thức hải sản tuyệt vời cho du khách.
Vị  trí:  thuộc xã Gành Dầu, huyện Phú Quốc, cách  thị  trấn Dương Đông khoảng 15-20km về phía Bắc.

_NGẮM HOÀNG HÔN DINH CẬU_

Mũi Dinh Cậu  là một thắng cảnh nổi tiếng ở Phú Quốc. Đặc biệt, ngắm hoàng hôn tại Dinh Cậu là việc mà bất cứ du khách nào đến Phú Quốc cũng không nên bỏ qua.
Vị trí: Mũi Dinh Cậu nằm ngay tại thị trấn Dương Đông, khoảng 5 phút đi bộ từ chợ Dương Đông.

_HÒN THƠM_

Cụm  đảo  Hòn  Thơm  nằm  ở  phía bắc  Phú  Quốc.  Tại  đây  bạn  có  thể lặn ngắm san hô, xem các khu nuôi trồng  thủy  sản  của  ngư  dân,  khu nuôi  ngọc  trai…  Cách  Hòn  Thơm khoảng 10 phút đi  tàu, bạn  có  thể được xem làng câu mực rất nổi tiếng tại Phú Quốc.
Vị  trí: Từ bến  tàu  Phú Quốc, mất  30 phút di chuyển để ra đảo Hòn Thơm.

_SUỐI TRANH_

Suối Tranh tạo nên từ nhiều dòng suối nhỏ, len lỏi qua rừng cây khe núi, có nước từ tháng 6 – tháng 9 hằng năm. Ở đây có phong cảnh thiên nhiên đẹp với hoa cỏ, núi rừng, biển và suối, là địa điểm tổ chức cắm trại, dã ngoại thú vị.
Vị trí: Suối Tranh nằm trên dãy Hàm Ninh, phía đông bắc đảo Phú Quốc. Từ thị trấn Dương Đông, theo tuyến đường Dương Đông – Hàm Ninh khoảng 10 km là đến được Suối Tranh.

_SUỐI ĐÁ BÀN_

Sở hữu những tảng đá lớn và bằng phẳng tựa như mặt bàn do đó người dân Phú Quốc gọi là Suối Đá Bàn. Đây là một trong những điểm tham quan không nên bỏ lỡ khi bạn ghé thăm vườn Quốc gia Phú Quốc.
Vị  trí: Xuất phát  từ  thị  trấn Dương Đông, đi ngược  lên hướng Bắc Đảo  rồi đi  theo  con đường có bảng chỉ dẫn là đến suối Đá Bàn

_SUỐI ĐÁ NGỌN_

Với 7  thác nước, suối Đá Ngọn hùng vĩ và đẹp đến mê hồn vì vẫn là một bí mật cho những du khách thích khám phá và ưa mạo hiểm. Từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4 năm sau là thời điểm tham quan suối Đá Ngọn lý tưởng nhất, vì vào mùa mưa các phiến đá trở nên trơn trượt.
Vị trí: Nằm ở Đông Bắc đảo Phú Quốc

_BÃI DÀI_

Đắm mình cùng biển và cát trắng của bãi biển được BBC bình  chọn  là 1  trong 10 bãi biển hoang sơ và đẹp nhất  thế giới. Bãi Dài Phú Quốc có bờ biển dài 1500m, dọc  theo  bãi  biển  với  cát  biển  biển  là hàng dương xanh cao to, mọc theo hàng thẳng tắp.
Vị trí: Phía Tây Bắc đảo. Đi xe máy từ trung tâm Dương Đông hết khoảng 45’-1 tiếng đồng  hồ,  hướng  đi  về  phía  các  resort Chen  Sea,  Chez  Carole  và Mai  Phương, Tây Bắc Đảo.

_ĐỀN THỜ NGUYỄN TRUNG TRỰC_

Đền  thờ được người dân Phú Quốc xây dựng đểtưởng nhớ vị anh hùng có công với đất nước, vớidân tộc. Hàng năm cứ đến ngày 28 tháng 8 âm lịchngười dân ở Phú quốc lại đổ về đây để làm giỗ ông.
Vị trí: Cách Dương Đông 25km hướng đi Gành Dầu

_BẢO TÀNG CỘI NGUỒN_

Bảo tàng tư nhân thứ 9 hiện có ở Việt Nam được xem là nơi lưu giữ những câu chuyện về hòn đảo Phú Quốc, “hồn  vía”  Phú Quốc.  Bảo  tàng  Cuội Nguồn  lưu  giữ  hơn  3.000  cổ  vật,  trong  đó  có 300 bộ thư mục quý về Phú Quốc bằng các chữ Hán, Việt, Anh, Pháp. Bên cạnh đó là các khu vực trưng bày mỹ nghệ gỗ lũa; khu mỹ nghệ ốc biển; khu sản phẩm quà lưu niệm, ngọc trai; khu nhà sàn  truyền  thống  vùng  nông  thôn  Phú  Quốc; khu bảo tồn chó xoáy, đại bàng biển và ó biển…
Vị trí: Đường Trần Hưng Đạo, thị trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc

_ĐÔNG VÀ NAM ĐẢO_

Đông và Nam đảo Phú Quốc là vùng đất thấp đan xen rừng cấp hai, là nơi tập trung dân cư của đảo. Các bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người như bãi Trường, bãi Sao, bãi Khem, Giếng Ngự được nhắc đến như một nét duyên riêng biệt của đảo Phú Quốc. Hành trình khám phá Nam đảo bao gồm:

_BÃI SAO_

Bãi Sao là 1 trong những bãi tắm đẹp nhất tại Phú Quốc. Nơi này sở hữu bờ cát trắng mịn như kem dài hơn 7 cây số, dáng cong thoai thoải tựa như vầng trăng. Vào mùa cao điểm, Bãi Sao tấp nập du khách, vì thế nếu thích đi tắm biển bãi Sao thì bạn nên đi sớm để thuê được võng nghỉ ngơi.

Vị trí: Bãi Sao nằm phía trên tuyến du  lịch Nam Đảo, cách thị trấn Dương Đông khoảng 30km. Kinh nghiệm cho mọi người: nếu thích đi Bãi Sao, nên thuê xe taxi hoặc đi từ hướng bên An Thới, đường nhỏ nhưng ko bụi, xe  lớn thỉnh thoảng chạy qua vài chiếc nhưng vẫn  thoải mái hơn  là đi đường đất  (Đi  theo đường biển-Bãi Trường thì gần hơn nhưng bụi đường nhiều hơn đường trong).

_BÃI KHEM_

Bãi Khem còn hoang sơ, cát trắng và mịn như bột. Một điểm trừ là bãi Khem có nhiều rác và lá cây, cảm giác biển không được sạch. Bù lại, ăn hải sản ở Bãi Khem rất tuyệt. Tại đây chuyên bán các món cá nướng và gỏi cá trích với giá khá rẻ. Bạn có thể ghé ăn ở quán Cúc Mân nếm món cồi biên mai rồi ngả lưng thư thái trên võng. Ở Bãi Khem bạn cũng nên ghé thăm khu nuôi ngọc trai, rất thú vị.
Vị trí: Nằm ở phía Nam đảo Phú Quốc, cách Dương Đông 25km, cách cảng An Thới 5km.

_LÀNG CHÀI CỔ HÀM NINH_

Cuộc sống ở làng chài Hàm Ninh gần như còn giữ nguyên vẻ hoang sơ với nhà tranh vách tre tạm bợ. Nghề chính vẫn là nghề lặn ngọc trai, bắt hải sâm (đồn đột) và giăng lưới ghẹ. Thăm Hàm Ninh vào sáng sớm để ngắm bình minh hay thưởng ngoạn những đêm trăng thì mới hưởng hết vẻ đẹp của nơi đây. Đặc sản ở đây là món ghẹ vừa bắt lên đem luộc, màu đỏ tươi, thịt chắc nịt, chấm muối tiêu chanh ngon ngọt.
Vị trí: Làng chài Hàm Ninh nằm trên bờ biển phía Ðông đảo, cách thị trấn Dương Đông 20 km về phía Đông Bắc.

_NHÀ THÙNG SẢN XUẤT NƯỚC MẮM_

Đến đây, bạn có thể tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống để tạo ra hương vị đậm đà của nước mắm Phú Quốc nổi tiếng. Khách có thể mua nước mắm ngay tại xưởng.
Địa chỉ: Nước mắm Phụng Hưng – Trục đường Dương Đông – An Thới , đối diện Nhà tù Phú Quốc

_QUẦN ĐẢO AN THỚI_

Quần  đảo An Thới  có  15  hòn  đảo  lớn  nhỏ  nằm  dọc  theo hướng tây nam. Biển ở đây rất trong và sâu, có nơi sâu gần 30m. Du khách sẽ thấy nơi đây thích hợp cho các hoạt động du  lịch như khám phá thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh, câu cá, câu mực, bơi và  lặn biển... Một  số đảo  lớn  trong quần đảo An Thới có  tên Hòn Dân, Hòn Dừa, Hòn Rọi, Hòn Thơm, Vang, Móng Tay, Gầm Ghì, Mây Rút, Chân Quí.
Vị trí: Ở phía nam đảo Phú Quốc.

_NHÀ TÙ PHÚ QUỐC (NHÀ LAO CÂY DỪA)_

Đến với nhà tù Phú Quốc bạn sẽ được chứng kiến những tàn tích của cuộc chiến tranh Việt Nam và tìm hiểu những cách tra tấn man rợ tại đây 50 năm về trước.
Vị  trí:  Nằm  ở  địa  phận  xóm  Cây  Dừa,  xã  An  Thới thuộc khu vực cực nam đảo Phú Quốc

**Địa Điêm Vui chơi, Giải Trí*

Đến với Phú Quốc, bạn có cơ hội trải nghiệm thật nhiều hoạt động giải trí thú vị, độc đáo.

_KHÁM PHÁ CHỢ ĐÊM DINH CẬU_

Chợ đêm Dinh Cậu là khu chợ sầm uất trên đường Võ Thị Sáu, bắt đầu từ đường Bạch Đằng đến ngã ba Trần Hưng Đạo, kéo dài trên 200m. Chợ họp gần bãi biển, trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông, cách Dinh Cậu chừng 100m. Chợ nhóm họp từ 17 giờ đến 21-22 giờ. Toàn khu vực có trên 100 gian hàng trải dài hai bên vệ đường, gồm các quầy hàng  lưu niệm, hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ, mỹ phẩm, đồ trang sức và ngọc trai Phú Quốc. Nổi tiếng nhất vẫn là khu ẩm thực chuyên phục vụ các món ăn độc đáo được chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống dành cho người ăn tối như cháo hải sản, cơm hải sản, bánh canh chả cá. Tuy nhiên, cần lưu ý giá cả ở đây khá cao. Nếu muốn mức giá mềm hơn, có thể mua hải sản tươi sống ở chợ Dương Đông gần cầu phà ở cuối đường Nguyễn Trung Trực rồi đem đến resort Thiên Hải Sơn nhờ chế biến, phí chế biến dao động từ 50.000 đến 100.000/kg.

_LẶN BIỂN NGẮM SAN HÔ_

Hệ thống sinh thái biển đa dạng thuộc quần đảo An Thới ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay, hòn Đồi Mồi và hòn Thầy Bói phía Bắc đảo Phú Quốc là những nơi lý tưởng để du khách khám phá thế giới đại dương, đặc biệt hơn cả là các dải san hô nơi đây đứng đầu bảng tại Việt Nam về mức độ phong phú với 17 loại cứng, mềm và hải qùy khác nhau.Tour lặn ngắm san hô được các khách sạn, resort Phú Quốc  giới  thiệu  và  chào  bán  cho  du  khách. Giá  từ 350.000 – 500.000 VND/người.

_CÂU CÁ KHÁM PHÁ ĐẢO HOANG_

Tour này sẽ đưa bạn đến với một hòn đảo hay bờ biển nhiều loài cá như cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá đổng. Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu đươc sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Vừa câu cá, nhóm bạn vừa có thể tổ chức cắm trại, dã ngoại và khám phá thêm những vùng đất xung quanh… Một số địa điểm ưa thích như: Mũi Ông Đội, Hòn Dăm, Hòn Thơm…

_KHÁM PHÁ RỪNG NGUYÊN SINH_

Nếu bạn  là người ưa thích mạo hiểm thì đây chính  là chọn  lựa dành cho bạn. Bạn có  thể đặt  tour khám phá Bắc đảo hoặc đi Khu bảo tồn sinh thái suối Đá Ngọn hoặc Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu. Một  số du  khách ưa mạo hiểm  tự mình  khám phá rừng nguyên sinh hoặc chỉ  thuê một hướng dẫn viên  là người địa phương trong suốt hành trình khám phá.

_CÂU MỰC ĐÊM_

Khi màn đêm buông  xuống  là  lúc để  trải nghiệm những giây phút vừa  thư giãn  thú vị cùng các ngư dân với hoạt động câu mực đêm. Sẽ không gì bằng khi chính tay bạn câu được những con mực đang  săn mồi dưới biển hay vớt được những chú cá kiếm,  cá  xanh  xương  đang  nổi mình  trên mặt  biển.  Chiến  lợi phẩm là mực câu hay cá vớt được sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu.

----------


## hangnt

**ẪM THỰC*

Đảo Ngọc Phú Quốc làm nức lòng du khách với những đặc sản biển phong phú và nhiều sản vậtđộc đáo khác.

_GỎI CÁ TRÍCH_

Cá  trích  tươi cuốn bánh  tráng với đủ  loại  rau,  ít dừa nạo, chấm với nướcmắm hảo hạng là món ăn khoái khẩu ở Phú Quốc, hoàn toàn không tanhmà chỉ thấy mùi thơm của rau rừng, vị béo của dừa và miếng cá thật giònngọt. Các quán ăn, nhà hàng ở Phú Quốc bán gỏi cá trích với giá khá dễchịu, trung bình 30.000 VND/dĩa hai người ăn. Có một điều người dân Phú Quốc  luôn  lưu ý  thực khách  là khi ăn gỏi cátrích phải uống chút  rượu sim, bởi cá  trích có  rất nhiều đạm và còn  tươisống, khi ăn gỏi cá dùng chút ít chất men để tốt cho tiêu hóa. Nước chấmgỏi cá trích cũng rất đặc biệt, nó được làm từ ớt, tỏi và đậu phộng rang. Tấtcả những thứ này được đâm (giã) nhuyễn rồi trộn  lại với nhau, pha thêmnước mắm chính hiệu Phú Quốc sẽ tạo ra một hương vị vừa cay nồng, thơmlừng và khó quên khi chấm với gỏi cá trích.
Một số nhà hàng như :
• Trùng Dương – Khu Phố 1 đường 30 tháng 4, Thị trấn Dương Đông .ĐT: 077 384 6467
• Lê Giang ( đường Trần Hưng Đạo – KP1 – TT. Dương Đông .ĐT: 0773.846444
• Vườn Táo – P . Cửa Lấp, xã Dương Tơ, Huyện Phú Quốc, ĐT: 0773 847008

_GHẸ HÀM NINH_

Ghẹ  Hàm  Ninh  giá  từ  100.000-150.000  VND/kg  tùy  nhỏ  to nhưng ghẹ to ở Phú Quốc cũng chỉ bằng ghẹ mới đẻ ở miền Trung. Ghẹ  to quá ăn không ngon, ghẹ bé quá  thì không có thịt. Nên lựa loại khoảng 6-7 con một ký, thích ăn gạch thì lựa ghẹ cái, thịt nhiều thì ăn con đực, ghẹ chắc là ghẹ ngon.

*Một số nhà hàng cho bạn:
• Nhà hàng Làng Chài Hàm Ninh (ấp Rạch Hàm, trung tâm Hàm Ninh)
• Quán Kim Cương để ăn trưa, thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống và bán hải sản khô.
   ĐT: (077) 3849978

_ỐC HƯƠNG NƯỚNG MUỐI ỚT, SÒ QUẠT NƯỚNG MỠ HÀNH, MỰC TRỨNG NƯỚNG…_

Đây là những món ăn cũng rất đáng thử khi đến với Phú Quốc. Đĩa ốc, sò thêm ngon miệng bởi nguyên liệu tươi rói, vừa ăn vừa thổi và hít hà trong vị ớt cay nồng, vô cùng hấp dẫn. Các món này có thể tìm thấy ở mọi nhà hàng hay tại chợ đêm Dinh Cậu. Giá mỗi món khá bình dân, từ 30.000 – 50.000 VND/đĩa. Ngoài ra, quán Nghêu sò ốc hến ở gần Trường cấp 3 Phú Quốc cũng là điểm dừng chân yêu thích của nhiều du khách.

_CÒI BIÊN MAI NƯỚNG_

Còi biên mai chính là hai lớp cơ thịt nối liền hai mảnh con sò biên mai. Có rất nhiều cách chế biến món còi biên mai: xào cùng với nấm đông cô, nấm rơm, củ hành cùng cải bẹ xanh. Tuy nhiên, với người sành ăn muốn thưởng thức hương vị nguyên sơ của biển cả  thì không gì qua nổi món còi biên mai nướng muối ớt. Cái mặn mà của muối, cái cay xé lưỡi của ớt càng nâng tầm vị ngọt của còi biên mai. Và cũng chỉ chế biến bằng cách này thì còi biên mai mới giữ được độ dai và giòn hết chỗ chê. Tại các quán nhỏ ven bãi biển Hàm Ninh, bãi Gành Dầu, bãi Sao giá một đĩa còi biên mai dành cho hai thực khách ăn no giá chỉ
độ 40.000 – 70.000 VND.

_NẤM TRÀM_

Nấm tràm chỉ có ở Phú Quốc vào mùa mưa (tháng 4 đến tháng 9). Nếu bạn đến vào mùa khô, nấm  tràm chắc chắn  là  loại đã được phơi khô hoặc trữ đông, không thể ngon bằng nấm vừa hái. Nấm tươi được nấu với hải sản như tôm, cá, mực. Nấm khô thì xào với bào ngư hoặc hải sâm. Món gà giò luộc vừa chín tới, cho nấm tươi mới hái vào sẽ cho ta món súp nấm thơm  lừng. Thưởng  thức món  canh  nấm  tràm bạn  sẽ  cảm  nhận  được  vị ngọt của nấm, thơm nồng của tiêu và đậm đà hơn khi bạn dùng chung với nước chấn nước nắm cá cơm Phú Quốc. Nấm tràm có sẵn ở các nhà hàng và quán ăn ở Phú Quốc với giá không quá cao. 

**Những quán ăn ngon*

• Quán ăn Quốc Anh: Cách sân bay Phú Quốc chưa đầy 05 phút đi xe, nằm ngay tại trung tâm Đảo Ngọc, trên đường 30/4 - Khu phố I – Thị trấn Dương Đông. Quán phục vụ nhiều đặc sản Phú Quốc như: cơm ghẹ, lẩu nấm Tràm… và các món điểm tâm Hủ tíu hải sản, Bún ghẹ, bánh canh chả cá Thu, bánh canh ghẹ chả, Mì khô hải sản…

• Nhà hàng Zen: 30/4 thị trấn Dương Đông. Gọi theo dĩa với các món: gỏi hải sản, cơm hải sản… giá khá từ 35.000 – 45.000 VND/dĩa. Gọi theo phần hoặc con: cá mú, cá mập, cá bớp, tôm, cua ghẹ, …
• Nhà hàng Gió Biển: Bãi Mũi Dương – Chuồng Vích – Gành Dầu. Chuyên phục vụ các món ăn hải sản truyền thống tại đảo Phú Quốc. Nhà hàng cũng là nơi tham quan du lịch với bãi cát trắng tuyệt đẹp và hoang sơ của Bắc đảo.

• Nhà hàng Việt Xưa:  Hùng Vương – Dương Đông – Phú Quốc. Bên cạnh hải sản của đảo Phú Quốc, nhà hàng Việt Xưa còn có những món ăn đặc trưng như tôm hấp nước dừa, gỏi xoài xanh hải sản, mực chiên giòn xốc trứng muối, gỏi cá trích…

**Đặc sản*

• Ngoài  các  quầy  hàng  ăn  phong  phú,  trong  chợ Dương Đông cũng rất sẵn các loại khô cá, khô mực, rượu sim bán cho du khách mua làm quà tặng người thân.

• Đi Phú Quốc, bạn có thể mua hải mã sống ngâm rượu,  nấm  tràm  khô,  trái mỏ  quạ  để  ngâm  rượu thuốc…. Đây là những đặc sản chỉ có ở Phú Quốc và được nhiều người mua về làm quà.Nước mắm có thể mua tại cơ sở chế biến nước mắm Khải Hoàn – đường Hùng Vương hoặc đặt hàng rồi nhờ họ gửi cho mình.

• Tiêu Phú Quốc cũng  rất nổi  tiếng. Trên đường đi Hàm Ninh  có  vườn  tiêu Đức Ninh, nằm ngay bên tay phải, tiêu đen chín 200.000 VND/kg, tiêu sọ chín 260.000VND/ kg.

----------


## hangnt

**Lưu ý*

• Chống say sóng khi đi tàu biển bằng cách: Ngồi nơi thoáng khi và có tầm nhìn, hạn chế ăn thức ăn nhiều dầu mỡ hay nhiều acid, uống nhiều nước…

• Trên hành trình khám phá vườn Quốc gia Phú Quốc, bạn nên mặc quần áo dài tay, đi giày thể thao cho tiện di chuyển.
• Nếu muốn có một buổi picnic thật tiết kiệm cùng bạn bè tại vườn Quốc gia, bạn có thể mang theo bếp ga du lịch (bếp cồn), dụng cụ nấu bếp.

• Ngoài ra, bông gạc y tế, một vài loại thuốc sơ cứu nhanh cũng nên được mang theo.

• Có thể đi vào resort Thiên Hải Sơn các resort dọc trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo để uống café hay đi dạo dọc bờ biển, sang bãi tắm của các resort khác một cách thoải mái, không hạn chế. Tại resort Thiên Hải Sơn đây cũng nhận chế biến hải sản với giá 50.000 đến 100.000 VND/kg, rẻ hơn ăn tại Chợ Đêm Dinh Cậu.

• Đường từ Dương Đông đi qua Mango Bay Resort để tới Gành Dầu rất xấu, có nhiều đoạn đường đất đỏ. Bạn nên thủ sẵn khẩu trang để tránh hít bụi đất đỏ khi chạy xe gắn máy ở những đoạn đường này.

**Lịch trình tham quan ở Phú Quốc (gợi ý)*

_Ngày 1: Hành trình chinh phục Bắc Đảo_ 

Theo trình tự các bạn tham quan các điểm sau: Hồ Dương Đông , Suối Đá Bàng, Vườn tiêu Khu Tượng,  Thăm Đền Nguyễn Trung Trực,  ngắm biên giới campuchia,tắm biển Vũng Bầu, xế chiều chạy về Dươnd Đông, trên đường về ghé chụp hình ở Bãi Dài

_Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam Đảo_ 

Dọc theo đường Trần Hưng Đạo Tham quan Cội Nguồn --> Trại nuôi cấy ngọc trai (DN ngọc trai Ngọc Hiền, trụ sở đóng tại ấp Đường Bào, xã Dương Tơ) --> Nhà tù Phú Quốc --> Bãi sao tắm biển (gần đó có bãi Khem hải sản rẻ mà ngon) --> 3h chiều đi làng chài Hàm Ninh  thưởng thức hải sản. về lại thị trấn  trên đường về có thể ghé suối . về đến thị trấn nhớ ghé thăm cơ sở chế biến rượu sim của bác Bảy Gáo (nằm trên đường 30 -04 gần chổ bệnh viện Phú Quốc) kết thúc ngày 2.

_Ngày 3: Đi tour lặn biển ngắm San Hô_

Đến Phú Quốc không đi tour này thì thật phí. Bạn có thể tự thuê tàu riêng đi, giá khoảng 3,5tr. Nếu đi theo đoàn thì khoảng 350 – 500k/người. Có xe đón tại khách sạn ra cảng An Thới, lên tàu đi tham quan đảo (hòn Rơi), lặn ngắm san hô bằng ống thở (snorkeling) và câu cá, sau đó đi bãi Sao, đến tham quan trại nuôi cấy ngọc trai. Giá bao gồm cả cơm trưa trên tàu.

Bạn có thể đặt landtour qua công ty du lịch tại Phú Quốc

_Ngày 4: Mua quà cho người thân_ 

Sáng kêu taxi đi chợ Dương Đông mua khô + Rượu sim + thứ gì mang về mà người thân vui thì mua hết...! Nếu muốn mua nước mắm thì lại các cơ sở lớn - cho địa chỉ rồi họ gửi tàu lên cho mình.- nếu muốn vào thăm cơ sở chế biến nước mắm nói mấy bạn gái bán hàng dắt vào tham quan - (Cơ sở chế biến Nước Mắm Khải Hoàn - đường Hùng Vương) thăm rồi không mua nước mắm thì cũng nên mua chút ít khô hay quà linh tinh cho chủ họ vui nhe!. 

Canh đến giờ bay hay giờ tàu thì về. Sân bay PQ thì nằm ngay tại thị trấn Dương Đông, bến tàu thì ở Bãi Vòng (30 phút đi xe)

Lưu ý: nếu bạn nào không có nhiều thời gian thì chỉ nên đi khu vực Nam Đảo thôi nhé. Nam đảo có nhiều thứ để tham quan và vui chơi, Bắc đảo hơi buồn.!

*Chương trình ban đêm ở đảo:*

Câu mục đêm: Giá vé khoảng 200 ngàn (bao gồm hướng dẫn + Xe đưa đón + cháo mực ăn trên tàu, vật dụng phục vụ câu mực, cá) - liên hệ tiếp tân khách sạn để mua vé - giá vé có thể thay đổi nếu mình đi đoàn đông, câu mực thì nên đi câu lúc tối trời (trời không có trăng).

Đi chợ đêm dinh cậu: Ăn hải sản

**Số điện thoại cần biết:*

Công an huyện Phú Quốc: 077 3846051
Bưu điện huyện Phú Quốc: 077 3846115
Bệnh viện huyện Phú Quốc: 077 3846074
Tư vấn du lịch: 077 3846318
Trạm xăng: 077 3847602
Taxi Phú Quốc: 077 3979797

----------


## hangnt

Nếu bạn ở Sài Gòn thì hãy đón xe xuống Rạch Giá. Đi Phương Trang hay Mai Linh chuẩn bị khoảng 250k đi - về, rẻ hơn thì có xe Tuyết Hon ( xe nhỏ ), những xe này đều đưa tới nơi bạn cần đến chứ không phải thả ở bến xe rồi tự đón taxi đi đến bến tàu đâu, mất khoảng từ 5 đến 6 tiếng tới Rạch Giá. Nhưng mình nghĩ bạn nên canh giờ đến sớn trước 1 - 2 tiếng tàu chạy để nghỉ ngơi và ăn uống. Vé tàu cũng nên book trước, nếu mình không lầm thì năm nay vé đã 300k/lượt, đi mất 2 tiếng, vừa đi vừa ngắm cảnh đẹp vô cùng. Khi còn trên tàu nhân viên sẽ hỏi bạn mua vé xe đi vào trung tâm Phú Quốc thì bạn nên mua khoảng 30k - 50k vì nếu đi taxi chi phí sẽ mắc hơn nếu bạn đi ít người. 

Đi trong mùa du lịch thì việc book phòng cũng không ngoại lệ nếu bạn không muốn phải lang thang trên đảo 1 mình  :Big Grin: . Phòng ở hay giá cả mình không rành lắm vì mình được ở free  :blushing:  Đi trong khoảng tháng 6 đến giữa tháng 7 là okay nhất vì biển êm, bạn lại thoả thích đi chơi không sợ trời mưa ảnh hưởng đến việc tham quan. 

Đến Phú Quốc rồi nhưng bạn lại lo là không có phương tiện đi lại? Biết tâm lí này nên người dân địa phương luôn có dịch vụ cho thuê xe gắn máy, tay ga hay số đều có cả không cần giấy tờ tuỳ thân nhưng bạn cũng đừng quên mang theo bằng lái và thoả thuận giá cả nếu đi chơi xa. Có 1 nhà nghỉ công đoàn ở ngay chợ đêm Phú Quốc sẽ rất tiện khi tối bạn muốn đi ăn uống hay mua sắm.

Bãi Sao, bãi Khem, suối Tranh, suối Đá Bàng, Dinh Cậu,...là những nơi bạn nên ghé qua khi đến đây, đẹp khỏi chê. Bãi Khem nằm trong khu quân đội nếu có ý định tham quan thì bạn nên thuê xe máy vì họ không cho xe hơi vào. Mình đi 2 lần rồi mà vẫn chưa được đến bãi Khem  :Frown: ( :Frown: ( Suối Đá Bàng bây giờ ô nhiễm hơn trước do người ta vào tham quan, ăn uống mà vứt rác bừa bãi, khi đến đây bạn có thể gọi món ăn ở đó hoặc tự mang theo nhưng nhớ thu dọn bãi chiến trường nhé  :Smile:  Đến Bãi Sao thì hãy gọi còi - đặc sản của Phú Quốc đó, ngoài ra còn rất nhiều món nữa nhưng mình chỉ thích còi nên giới thiệu  :tongue: 

Khi không biết đường hay muốn đi ăn uống mà không biết chỗ cứ mạnh dạn hỏi vì người dân nhiệt tình lắm. Nhà hàng Zen, Home sweet home coffee là 2 nơi ấn tượng với mình nhất vì đẹp, sang và ngon. Tối rảnh rỗi cứ đi lòng vòng thì sẽ thấy nhiều địa điểm thú vị nữa. Nói chung là cứ tự tìm hiểu, có thắc mắc gì nếu biết mình sẽ giúp. Bật mí là chi phí mình đi mỗi lần chưa tới 2 triệu đâu, từ 3 đến 5 ngày vì chưa tính tiền ở, bạn chuẩn bị hơn số đó là okay rồi  :Smile:  Cám ơn đã đọc bài này.

_Tofu@thodia_

----------


## kohan

Cho mình hỏi đi Phú Quốc vào mùa nào thì đẹp nhất nhỉ?

----------


## hangnt

> Cho mình hỏi đi Phú Quốc vào mùa nào thì đẹp nhất nhỉ?


• Thời điểm đông khách du lịch nhất là mùa mưa, từ tháng 4 đến tháng 9.
• Tuy nhiên, mùa khô (tháng 10 đến tháng 9 năm sau) là thời điểm Phú Quốc đẹp nhất. Nhìn chung bạn có thể yên tâm đến Phú Quốc vào bất cứ thời điểm nào trong năm vì nhiệt độ trung bình năm chỉ vào khoảng 28 độ C.
• Một điểm bất lợi là nhiều con đường tại Phú Quốc rất thưa thớt cây xanh nên khi trời nắng các bạn hãy chuẩn bị sẵn sàng mũ, áo dài tay và quần dài để tráng ánh nắng trực tiếp.
• Quan trọng nhất là theo dõi dự báo thời tiết để tránh những ngày mưa bão.

----------

